# Here's an insane idea..keychain pets.



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Keychains with fish, turtles etc inside..alive. In china.








Surely they don't leave them in there...

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275065,-122.835423


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i am sure they leave them in there


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

I sure hope they take them home and put them in some sort of bowl or tank. It would be very sad if they didn't.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm sure they leave them in there, they do some weird and crewl things in China. They raised kittens in bottles and fed them wierd stuff so they would glow red. 
Grrr... Makes me sick and mad what some people do to animals all over the world!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Horrible, but I'm not surprised. 

I read the title and was hoping it would be a post about Tamagotchi's coming back, but I just knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The sheer stupidity, cruelty and greed of some people just to make money is sickening sometimes. And yes, those animals are almost surely doomed in their bleeping "keychain"s.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this an April Fool's type thing? Or are they fake? Or was this for a movie? I don't see people bringing these home with them unless the containers were just for the trip home.


----------



## Casey8 (Nov 1, 2011)

It makes me sick to my stomach when I see some cruelty like this.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Totally not possible. Probably like selling betta in a cup. Who wants s dead pet after a week or so?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

There's videos on YouTube. For real,

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275098,-122.835458


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.deweyhammond.com/2011/10/live-turtles-used-as-keychains-in-china.html
Here. Fish also.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275110,-122.835461


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

wow terrible... animal cruelty...reminded me of the time when I went back to Taiwan in 2008, I took off a chain that was duct taped around a stray dog. I knew I had to turn it to the pound, I rather it got euthanized than living on the edge day to day diseased...wouldve kept him if I could, sure was a cute dog. Wish more asians was more like some of the japanese people that treats their dogs like royals, doggy hotels, go google it! (lol i thought of the same thing. @Atom)

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

So two month life imprisonment !!! Horrible idea


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

gklaw said:


> So two month life imprisonment !!! Horrible idea


And then death! Can we put whoever made these in a bag for 2 months till they die!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Totally not possible. Probably like selling betta in a cup. Who wants s dead pet after a week or so?


someone who wants to sell you a new live pet just like it in a week


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Dang that's horrible to see. I doubt they would live that long LOOK at the plastic its all clear and waters patchy in color and gleaming where you can see the air pocket ie. the water is dyed, not the plastic is that color all the plastic appears clear. Odds say they pump in resign or something at the end of the week to preserve or they would be like a few bucks so you can get a new one each week. Guess China's got no Peta


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I was just joking the other day that the nano tank craze is so contagious that people would keep fish in keychains if they could. 

To the pet store owner I said that to -- I was joking! I was joking!


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Makes you feel proud to be Human doesn't it?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have spent over 30 years of my life involved in animal advocacy and rescue. I've seen some pretty brutal, disturbing and senseless things, but just when I think I've seen it all, something like this comes around. Completely and absolutely appalling. Yup, whomever came up with this idea should be stuck in their own plastic bag and dangled from a keyring for two months.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Yup, whomever came up with this idea should be stuck in their own plastic bag and dangled from a keyring for two months.


Then revived and put right back in there for another two months


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I bet you anything they claim the dyed water has some sort of nutrients to sustain these animals. 
How are you suppose to feed and clean the water?! NEVER.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

What about oxygen? Don't get that part...

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.185485,-122.798562


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Not the first, and surely not the last, new way to abuse other life forms.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Absolutely disgusting. Humanity sure can do a lot of sad and disturbing things.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Sickening. And the jerks who buy these are just as bad as the people selling them.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Well said, couldn't have put it any better myself.



rich16 said:


> Absolutely disgusting. Humanity sure can do a lot of sad and disturbing things.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Just plain wrong.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

I couldn't agree more... but what about the abuse in our own locality... someone mentioned beta in a cup - what about that? We all can think of vendors that have no issues with it, even promoting these to the customers. Do we just turn a blind eye? Should we continue to support them with our business?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Though I disagree with the "betta in a cup" locally (keeping them in cups), at least the conditions in which they are in are somehwat survivable. (Even if they are kept in the cup...usually the cup is just for ease of sale and storage)
This is more like putting a Silver Arowana in a fishbag, putting some Flourish or something in it and selling it as is. Ridiculous ._.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

The cups are temporary until sold. They rotate very fast and they do get wcs and fed at the stores. When they get sold they go into permanent betta containers.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275129,-122.835532


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> What about oxygen? Don't get that part...


I don't get that either, judging from the pix , the turtles could not possibly make it more than a few hours with what little oxygen is available, I would think! Why does it not surprise me that this is some stupid @#$%^&* idea that came from China? Are people really that stupid on this planet?? I couldn't watch the videos in fear of getting absolutely PO'ed for the evening but seeing *"If it makes you feel any better, the Chinese hawker promises to donate all proceeds to PETA."* in the first sentence ..... makes me wanna slap someone! I totally agree people like that need to be forced spend a few hours or even few days, in similar conditions to see how inhumane their stupid ideas are before they can be allowed to cash in on these stupid ideas! I seen a thread on another forum of a turtle that was a rescue, that had been kept or left in a 5 gallon bucket for 20 years! 20 years!?! Poor guys shell was major deformed, especially around his neck where he spent 20 years looking straight up! here 's the thread:Turtle Abuse!  . Sad story , but atleast he is in a good home now, unlike what the turtles in questions fate are!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Someone needs to call Pamela Anderson! But in all seriousness. There were petitions a few years ago that I was a part of in trying to put a stop to this. There are no laws against animal cruelty in China that are worth mentioning.

Wiki: "There are no government supported charitable organizations like the RSPCA, which monitors the cases on animal cruelty, so that all kinds of animal abuses, such as to fish, tigers, and bears, are to be reported for law enforcement and animal welfare.[9][10][11][12][13][14]"


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

shelby67 said:


> I'm sure they leave them in there, they do some weird and crewl things in China. They raised kittens in bottles and fed them wierd stuff so they would glow red.
> Grrr... Makes me sick and mad what some people do to animals all over the world!


If it makes you feel any better, the kitten in a bottle thing (Bonsai kittens) were really a joke or internet meme, and not actually real. It also didn't start in China, but rather here in North America. I guess having bonsai in the name does tend to confuse some. Not sure about where the feeding weird stuff to make them glow red comes from though.

A few weeks ago I read about Genpets, and almost got pretty worked up before realizing that it was an art installation created by an artist to illustrate the degree to which we are subjecting pets to inhumane conditions and modifying them on a whim (reminds you of glo-fish, doesn't it?). Struck a cord with me.


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

This story makes me want to cry. What is wrong with people???


----------

